# Whats the best pre workout supplement



## dee08 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey 
i was wanting to get some info on different pre workout supplements. i have been looking at a few such as black powder, shock theropy, no. xplode, vapar.
i was just wanting to see which ones worked best for people and which ones are just a waste of time.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 11, 2010)

Search the forums a bit more next time, but here you go.

ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/109131-whats-best-pre-work-out-supplement.html

That is an already open thread with 3+ pages of responses on prework-out supplements.


----------

